# Shockwaves



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

I am shooting 250 gr shockwaves out of Knight disc this year again for muzzy season with 130 grians.They shoot totally awsome touching holes 2inches high at 50 and the same at 100yds.But my question is how good are they on deer.i use to use T/C PTX s 250 grain.So some info would be nice ty...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Many, many people are shooting the Shockwaves with good results on deer.

The one common comment from the guys that have shot a lot of deer with them is don't intentionally use the high shoulder shot. The jacketing is thin and the bullet breaks up pretty easily


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info lundy.I always go for the heart and lung shot.The deer usually don t go to far ....


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

I shot a six point this year with a shockwave 300gr. with 150 pellets behided it. The deer fell where it was standing. Lots of expansion on bullet golf ball size hole on exit. I will keep using them.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

My buddy was using 250gr shockwaves in shotgun season and we could stick our fist in the exit wound. I thought that was pretty cool, so now I'm actually shooting a Knight Disc with shockwave 250gr with 150 grains of powder too.


----------

